

An Open Letter to Jeff Bezos (Amazon CEO) - vlstr
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/appeal-mr-jeff-bezos-sushil-rungta

======
ratfacemcgee
yup, I'm sure Bezos will get right to reading that.

